# AFX Ford Escort



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

What do you guys think?
Is this real?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=120791949867.html


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Looks indeed like...*

... a poorly made, handpainted piece of plastic to me. :drunk:

"Einzelstück" is a vague description and means sth. like "one of a kind" or "unique" - I´m curious to see what $$$, errr: EUR this thing will bring...!? 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I don't have both white escorts but I notice th eone has the gold grill on the ront and the #46 seems to be seems to be bigger on that on also. Additionally, the trim seems to be poorly hand painted on the same car.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hit us with your German stick...*

Hit us.. Hit us... Claus ist gut und fantastisch ! !

From Nuther Dave & The Slotheads... thanks for the de-coding/heads-up Claus. :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

The seller cut his own throat. He won`t sell to U.S. buyers. 9 euro is under $13.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I could paint better than that and I suck at painting.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like a bad strip job of the Super Magna-traction Escort. Edges of the tampos are way too rough. They come out much smoother if you use straight ammonia to dissolve the chrome plating. BUT that method still leaves traces on the car if you know what to look for. Good eyes Claus! It's so cool how we check these things here and everyone helps police the questionable stuff:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Car is a gold chrome strip (Hence gold bumper), no question! Look at the larger pics, you can still see gold chrome "left overs" in the gas cap, hood vent, tail pipe and door jam areas........in addition to others. Also look at his other auctions, he has MANY chrome strip cars.



---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Guys I have this exact same car!!!! Same color bad tampos, gold bumper, Super Mag chassis and what left of some chrome or chrome sticker on the underside of the body. I thought the same thing about the repaint and it has been rolling around in my spares box. I was going to strip it!! My camera is out on loan. I'll get pics next couple of cars.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Sorry guys...*

... for being so pert and causing any confusion! 

I really didn´t think of the chromed cars that sometimes turn into cool "customs" when stripped! :freak:

I´ll better do my homework first before posting... 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

No need to apologize Claus. It had me fooled as well. I never noticed the colors were reversed. And discarded this car as a custom someone had done! Just noticed that the paint work has a real Matte finish compared to the normal version.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

There are often cool color comb's under that chrome plating.....IMHO nothing wrong with striping them and even selling them, just list it as such.

NOT as some rare, high priced, I don't know much about slot cars BS.....

I beleive these Escorts are creations from a collector in Canada....he did MANY stips, including semi trailers, tankers etc.

--------------------
SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Some of the best looking chrome stripped cars are the chrome blue 240 Z's, IMO. Lots of color variations in those bodies. ... RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Some of the best looking chrome stripped cars are the chrome blue 240 Z's, IMO. Lots of color variations in those bodies. ... RM


And easier to repaint.  Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

clausheupel said:


> ... for being so pert and causing any confusion!
> 
> I really didn´t think of the chromed cars that sometimes turn into cool "customs" when stripped! :freak:
> 
> ...




Hey bud, how about doing a little translating on an email I got on my Vincent wheels???

Here it is:


Vincent-Wheels
------------------------------------------------------
Bestell-Nr.: 135
Ihre Bestellung können Sie unter folgender Adresse einsehen: http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/account_history_info.php?order_id=135
Bestelldatum: Freitag, 14. Oktober 2011

Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer Bestellung:





Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.

Neuer Status: Versendet

Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte auf diese eMail.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Thanks in advance bud.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Online translation service ;-)*

Hi Joe,

here´s a translation of the e-mail you got from Vincent:

***
Vincent-Wheels
------------------------------------------------------
part #: 135

You can review you order under the following URL
http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/account_history_info.php?order_id=135

Date of order: Fridy 10/14/2011

Annotations and comments on your order:

The status of your order has been changed

New status: shipped

For further questions please answer this eMail.

Best regards
***

That´s it!

So sit back and relax: The stuff you´re waiting for is on its way! :thumbsup:

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you kindly sir.

I appreciate your help :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

And I thought the Aurora workers were smoking that 70's weed!!! SCJ can you tell me more about these creations from Canada please.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

kiwidave said:


> And I thought the Aurora workers were smoking that 70's weed!!! SCJ can you tell me more about these creations from Canada please.


 
Sure, what is it you want to know?  

He took chrome and painted cars and stripped them to create unusual "rare" (NOT really) color combinations. The seller of this escort that started this thread has several of what I beleive to be strip cars from Canada. The guy in Canada that I beleive did these spent a lot of time and money getting the parts to match color wise, hoods on javelins, doors on semi trailers, scoops, pipes and windscreens on F1 cars etc.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Another stripped chrome car?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=120797326836.html


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes it is...RM
Here's a few more I've stripped. Hard to tell, but those are 2 different shades of yellow. I have a red/blue combination, but one of the boys has it out riding around...sorry. I'd like to find a green or black if it's out there...


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Wow Hilltop, I have the red, yellow, blue, dark grey and orange, but have never seen the white....that looks very cool!

Have you actually seen the green and black?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Never seen a green or black SCJ, most people don't strip these, plus the prices seem to be going up on the chrome blue, or at least the price was going up. Can you post a picture of the grey one??? Would like to see it!!!These look way better stripped, IMO...RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

So cool to see all those stripped Datsuns! The BRE 240z is one of my favorite AFX bodies of all time. Especially diggin' that white with the light blue tinted glass... Awesome sauce!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Never seen a green or black SCJ, most people don't strip these, plus the prices seem to be going up on the chrome blue, or at least the price was going up. Can you post a picture of the grey one??? Would like to see it!!!These look way better stripped, IMO...RM


LOL

Sure, hope your not in a rush though.............

We moved a year or so ago and almost EVERYTHING is still in boxes! :freak:


Moving SUCKS!!! 


Sorry

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are two test shot pushcars. I can only post them for a little while as I'm switching hosting sites.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool. Anychance I can see what the push car chassis looks like? Never seen one before


----------

